# Still Raining In New England...



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

It's been raining in New England for 3 weeks ... with no end in sight. All there is to do is to find some way to enjoy it! 
I guess the birds are feeling sorry for us humans 'cuz we found this beautiful gift this morning. Such thoughtful birds!!


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

I hope it stop. Were leaving in the morning for Maine for 3 weeks. Please let the sun shine







. Will be going to 
Wells, Freeport and Camden. Can't wait.

Happy camping


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

We hit over 103 degrees for the fourth day in the row. We have not had real rain in months .... We are about to go into Stage Three water restrictions which means you water your yard once every TWO weeks and no outside washing of cars or anything ...

So yeah -- I'm sorry you're getting so much rain .. LOL ...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah - we're going to Acadia NP (AcadiaHiker is already there)....north of Camden. Weather Report says this will keep going AS IS for at least a week. There's what 'they' call an Omega Front off the East Coast which is preventing this cold/rainy front from moving off. The pros have said this "Omega Front" can last a few days or a few weeks. We've already seen 3 WEEKS ... I wonder what "a few weeks" means to _them_ ????

Have a great trip - no matter the weather!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

You are so lucky I wish it would that here, it has been in upper 100's the last 2 days. I hate the summers here sure can't wait until winter.


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

wow, that is one amaaaaazing camera!!! where was that feather lying? what is in the background? did you bring it in the house and let the kitties smell it lol??


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

amyk said:


> wow, that is one amaaaaazing camera!!! where was that feather lying? what is in the background? did you bring it in the house and let the kitties smell it lol??


Thanks. _THAT's_ the power of "good glass"!! The lens is a Nikkor 105mm Micro lens and the camera is a Nikon D200.

The feather was outside our pigeon loft and would have belonged to either our first (Luna) or our last (Typhoon) pigeon grandbaby as they are the only ones who have this color feather. And yes, we did bring the feather inside but the Bengals weren't allowed to play until I was done with it!







The photo was taken with the feather placed on some small river stones.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I guess when you call a place New *England* you can expect it to be wet once in awhile, we are booking the nice weather for your trip up here Judi, so you can take the pontoons off Puff just before you leave! (but you had better put on the mosquito netting!)


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

happycampers said:


> I hope it stop. Were leaving in the morning for Maine for 3 weeks. Please let the sun shine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We'll be at Bayleys Camping Resort, Scarborough, Maine over the 4th of July Weekend. Maybe we'll run into ya!

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Spent the Weekend in the Northern part of New Hampshire for the American Legion State Convention. Spotty sun and clouds with a little rain here and there. Came back sunday and heard horror stories about the amount of rain SE NH got. WoW!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Spent the Weekend in the Northern part of New Hampshire for the American Legion State Convention. Spotty sun and clouds with a little rain here and there. Came back sunday and heard horror stories about the amount of rain SE NH got. WoW!!


Actually, Eric - we were spared most of the really nasty stuff ... but Northwood to Epsom, and on, got hit REALLY hard Friday & Saturday. They were even talking about a tornado having been spotted on the news last night. We just got steady rain - - NOTHING like the others. Guess Fremont & Brentwood really are Camelot


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We re getting a shower or so each day instead of rain all day for almost 3 weeks. I finally dragged the camper out of the backyard and put in the driveway. It washed, dewinterized and now I need to clean the inside. Yea, it should not have gotten dirty over the winter, but we discovered the girls had a play area we did not know they were using







No big deal, just a little messy from them using the games left in the camper. Now I m looking for a close place for July 4 weekend.


----------

